# Learning By Video?



## Seiferx8 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and I have really takin an interest in Jun Fan/JKD, but the only place that teaches it in my area is a good distance away from home. Not only that but the classes are on all the days i have work  .

           Im thinking of buying vids to learn from, Is this a bad idea? if not can you guys recommend me a video collection (such as the - Definitive Inosanto Collection)? 

                                                           Thanks Allot!
                                                              Steve


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 1, 2005)

Seiferx8 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I am new to this forum and I have really takin an interest in Jun Fan/JKD, but the only place that teaches it in my area is a good distance away from home. Not only that but the classes are on all the days i have work  .
> 
> Im thinking of buying vids to learn from, Is this a bad idea? if not can you guys recommend me a video collection (such as the - Definitive Inosanto Collection)?
> 
> ...


Nothing replaces an instructor but you do what you are capable of doing. Your Wing Chun background may allow you to learn from videos. Where are you located? I may know someone.


----------



## Seiferx8 (Mar 1, 2005)

I live in laval Quebec, Canada. (Connected to montreal), there is a school not very far from here maybe a 25 minute drive, but its the schedule that wrecks everything.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 5, 2005)

Personally, I don't feel that learning by video is going to be a very effective method. Fundamental to JKD is the heavy emphasis on attribute training; this can only be effectively taught live, with someone who knows what they're doing. You will never have the opportunity to develop your neuromuscular sensitivity by watching a video. Similarily, you won't be able to sufficiently grasp the concepts without a knowledgeable flesh and blood guide.

I think that you need to re-evaluate your priorities. You will either need to rearrange your schedule so that you are able to make the training, or put it off until it becomes more feasible.

If you get the opportunity to get to a seminar from time to time, you should definitely do that, in the absence of other regular and formalised training.

I guess, if neither one of these options is appealing, you could grab up some videos and have a look - at least it will give you some exposure to the way. However, I personally am unable to make a good video reccommendation, as this is a route that I've never been forced to explore. 

I'm sorry if this wasn't what you wanted to hear, or if it wasn't terribly helpful to you.
:asian:


----------



## JKogas (Mar 5, 2005)

It totally depends on how much experience you already have.  I've been doing submission wrestling for over 8 years.  I can watch a fight clip and learn something.  Many times I've watched MMA fights and was immediately able to apply it to my game.  These weren't even instructional videos!  It just depends on how much "game" you already have. 

If you have some experience, I doubt you'll have any problems.  Just use what you can and go get some "hands on" coaching when you can.

-John


----------



## safeeagle (Mar 27, 2005)

Why not give it a try. Black belt mag. did an article some time ago comparing students who learn from videos and instructors. They didn't see much of a difference at all. Good luck.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 28, 2005)

> Why not give it a try. Black belt mag. did an article some time ago comparing students who learn from videos and instructors. They didn't see much of a difference at all. Good luck.


Are you serious?  Wow, let me go dig up my videos and start learning through those again.  

Seriously, IMO, I feel that live instruction is the way to go, but you do what you gotta do.  I, myself, purchased some American Kenpo videos as well as Ibrao's Jun Bao Wu Shu kung fu.  There are no schools here that I knew of so, I had to find the next best thing.  I really took a liking to both styles and wanted to learn them without having to pick up my family and move to a school that taught them.  I felt that with my experience as a 2nd dan in Kajukenbo, I could be able to learn from the videos and be somewhat effective.  Since then, I found this website and was able to find an American Kenpo instructor not too far from where I live.  Still looking for a Jun Bao instructor though.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 28, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> Are you serious?  Wow, let me go dig up my videos and start learning through those again.
> 
> Seriously, IMO, I feel that live instruction is the way to go, but you do what you gotta do.  I, myself, purchased some American Kenpo videos as well as Ibrao's Jun Bao Wu Shu kung fu.  There are no schools here that I knew of so, I had to find the next best thing.  I really took a liking to both styles and wanted to learn them without having to pick up my family and move to a school that taught them.  I felt that with my experience as a 2nd dan in Kajukenbo, I could be able to learn from the videos and be somewhat effective.  Since then, I found this website and was able to find an American Kenpo instructor not too far from where I live.  Still looking for a Jun Bao instructor though.


So you must think Kenpo and Jun Bao is easier to learn than JKD, considering you use video for them?


----------



## masherdong (Mar 28, 2005)

> So you must think Kenpo and Jun Bao is easier to learn than JKD, considering you use video for them?


No, what I thought I was saying was that since I have previous experience in Martial Arts, I would be able to learn the stuff faster than those without experience, regardless what style I had on video.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 28, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> No, what I thought I was saying was that since I have previous experience in Martial Arts, I would be able to learn the stuff faster than those without experience, regardless what style I had on video.


Yes I agree with that. 

What I was going to say is that if any art were to be presented on video, JKD would be the most practical making it the easist to learn by video.

The techniques are not mystical, straight to the point. Kenpo is good abd a bit more direct than trad. arts but still not as direct as JKD.


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 28, 2005)

Videos are ok as long as you have someone to train with. i have the gracie jiu jitsu range of videos and gave a copy to one of the people i train with in my class. my class is a mixed martial art really so jiu jitsu isnt exactly what i train in but obviously a lot of the techniques are good for groundwork. Anyway when we turn up to class we sometimes run through what we have learned from the videos and try to apply them to each other.
No matter how good the videos are they cant really help with how it actually feels to have someone struggling under you. the subleties of various locks and manouevers often turn out slightly different when you're applying them to a person to how you imagine them feeling when you watch.
in my opinion they're just a little extra to top up your real life training.
i just need to persuade someone to actually with the videos in front of the tv which is more difficult!

But there's one thing for sure, you'll surely learn more watching some videos and doing your best than not watching them or doing anything so wish you the best of luck. Grab anyone and try get them interested cos u really do learn more when training with a partner, i think anyway.


----------



## Drifter (Mar 28, 2005)

I would say get some videos, learn what you can, then when the oppuritunity presents itself to start taking JKD formally, use the tapes as a supplement for training.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 29, 2005)

Swiftpete, welcome to Martial Talk.  Have a look around, and help yourself to the variety of info we have available.  Great to see you diving into the discussion. :asian:


 Enjoy your stay, and happy posting!


----------



## Satt (Mar 29, 2005)

I personally love video training. I have been in the Navy for the last six years and that has been my ONLY option underway. So I take a bunch of videos underway and have a good time learning at my own pace. Now the good thing about an instructor is you can always have someone watching to show you the proper forms etc., but if you just want to learn the techniques enough to use until you get a chance to see a live instructor, then I believe it can work if you are motivated enough. I would suggest looking into other arts that might be in your area, but if you feel stuck on that one art and there is nowhere to go, then what other choice do you have but to do video training. Do what you feel is best for you no matter what.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 29, 2005)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> i just need to persuade someone to actually with the videos in front of the tv which is more difficult!
> 
> .[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2005)

Video training is second best, but if it's all ya got, it's all ya got.

Certainly, if you have a base art then you'll pick up a few useful tricks.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 9, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Video training is second best, but if it's all ya got, it's all ya got.
> 
> Certainly, if you have a base art then you'll pick up a few useful tricks.


That's what I've found. I pick up more new applications of techniques I'm already familiar with rather than completely new techniques. I think it depends how far from the tree the art on the video you're trying to learn from is. If you've trained in an art that has high block, reverse punch, front kick as one of the first combos, than a similiar kick/punch art will be relatively easy to pick up.

Since the original poster has some WC, he should be able to learn something of value, assuming that he has good partners, gets good tapes and concentrates on the JKD basics.


----------



## Drac (Jun 9, 2005)

Drifter said:
			
		

> I would say get some videos, learn what you can, then when the oppuritunity presents itself to start taking JKD formally, use the tapes as a supplement for training.


That about says it all...


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 9, 2005)

I would say that it depends on the video.  Let's take for example of Forms (katas/hyungs) on video.  Some of them actually go into detail on what techniques are being used etc... while others just present the form.  I agree that learning by video tapes /dvds are second best compared to live training just like everyone else; I would have to say "buyer beware" on the videos themselves.  Make sure that the videos you are buying to enhance your trainging will actually do that. I would recommend buying a video from someone not as well known that actually goes into detail on the subject then I would buying a video from a "Name" that doesn't explain anything.


----------



## striker (Jun 9, 2005)

Videos are really for reference to a dicipline you are learning.You can learn gross movements but you will lack the subtle moves that actually make the techniques work.Meaning you'll use more power than technique?If that makes sense! :idunno:


----------



## Wild Bill (Jul 7, 2005)

I would like to suplement my training with videos.  Can anyone give me a reveiw of Carter Hargraves JKD series.  I am not interested is earning rank through the Jeet Kune Do Federation but I am looking for videos that will lay out the basics for me in a progresion of skills.


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 7, 2005)

learning from video is ok for the basics and a general idea of how to approach things but like others have said, it cant replace an actual instructor


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 8, 2005)

Video training should be the absolute last resort, but if its all you got then its all you got.  I guess its better to try and learn through video than not at all.


----------

